# Power programming for Diesel Engines-Pros and Cons



## clinchscavalry (Oct 20, 2010)

If there is already a thread on this I couldn't find it, and would someone please direct me to it rather than starting all over.

What are the opinions out there regarding installation of a "chip" or power program for diesel truck engines ? Is a significant increase in HP and torque inviting a failure of components such as tranny, rear end, clutch, etc.?

Secondly, if the programs are so good, why don't the OEMs do this to begin with?


----------



## sawnami (Oct 20, 2010)

What kind/size of truck are we talking about?

Have experience with GM Duramax. Can't speak about others.


----------



## clinchscavalry (Oct 20, 2010)

2000 F-550 with 7.3 powerstroke and auto tranny


----------



## Bryan LaPrad (Oct 20, 2010)

it all depends as to how much power and torque you want to add. theres hundreds of different products out there that will get you "power" but are "crappy" power...ive had a couple of different chips and programers on my 2000 f-250. theres mass produced products which will get you some power but arent custom to your needs, driving style, other performance modifications, etc. what exactly are you looking for? an extra 80 hp tow chip?


----------



## clinchscavalry (Oct 20, 2010)

Bryan LaPrad said:


> it all depends as to how much power and torque you want to add. theres hundreds of different products out there that will get you "power" but are "crappy" power...ive had a couple of different chips and programers on my 2000 f-250. theres mass produced products which will get you some power but arent custom to your needs, driving style, other performance modifications, etc. what exactly are you looking for? an extra 80 hp tow chip?




Well, the more power the better, all things considered, but my main concern is if the other driveline components can handle it. I programmed my F-150 for certain things like shift points, firmer shifting, and changed the rev limit, etc. I don't notice much at all unless I really lay into it; then there's a drastic change in performance for towing, passing and acceleration.

I would like to change shift firmness and maybe retard the upshifts by a couple hundred rpm (move shift points up), and it would be nice to add a little hp, but I don't want to damage components in the process.


----------



## Bryan LaPrad (Oct 20, 2010)

the thing with a turbocharged engine is you have to watch your egts. (exhaust gas temperatures). if you add more fuel with a chip your egts will rise and fluctuate a lot more than a stock tuned engine...this is ok as long as you can moniter your temperatures..in order to do that you need a set of gauges...most popular are the EGT gauge (pretty much essential), boost pressure gauge (to help diagnose power issues if you have any in the future, and its cool to watch kind of) and lastly is a trans temp if you have an automatic. now some tune levels you do not need a set of gauges because they dont add enough fuel that will make your EGTs get to dangerous levels. check out www.powerstroke.org. theres a lot of writeups on free mods you can do yourself, pros and cons on chips, and the guys are wicked helpful there.


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 20, 2010)

Bigger exhaust will help with the egt's some. The Edge attitude with juice (who comes up with these names?) has guages built in but they're not really usable on the fly. It does have an alarm if things start getting to hot but it can be annoying. Check some of the diesel forums, the subject has been beat to death on them, kinda like Stihl flippy caps here.


----------



## clinchscavalry (Oct 20, 2010)

> check out www.powerstroke.org. theres a lot of writeups on free mods you can do yourself, pros and cons on chips, and the guys are wicked helpful there.



Thanks for the link and the other replies. I never thought of just googling powerstroke.


----------



## Bryan LaPrad (Oct 21, 2010)

thats the other option as well...maybe just help the truck breathe a little better and that will gelp just enough...you could get a 4" exhaust for like 200 bucks and a Do it yourself intake for about 60 to seventy bucks. you should actually do both before you put in any type of chip. as it was said, they both lower EGTs and add a little power. definately check out powerstroke.org. go to the forum section and at the top of the page theres a thread or subject thing called 7.3L tech files. it has the write up on the DIY intake and has information on different chips and stuff. i would start with the exhaust and intake if i were you. only because you need to do it before a chip anyways and it may just give you that extra edge on the hills when loaded that youre looking for.


----------



## KD57 (Oct 21, 2010)

Take the previous advice and visit some of the diesel forums, you will find a million pages about programmers. All of the forums have specific threads on all of the diesels. The diesel garage is a good one.


----------



## Diesel Pro (Oct 21, 2010)

The hardest part about reading on the forums is the "blind cheerleader mentality" where you get guys that have no experience beyond the single mod that they presently own. Sometimes they have a good one, but other times they have something that is so-so. You buy this so-so product and comment that "hey it's a bit smoky and EGT's are high." They say "yeah that is true but it sure is awesome to smoke out bicyclists."

For the 7.3 Fords you want to keep it simple and mild.

I'm not a Ford guy, I am a Dmax guy, but I have a few local Ford guys with 7.3l including crop sprayers. If the Edge Evolution is compatible with your rig I'd suggest it on the lowest level as it has served my customers well. You could also do a search on Jody Tipton. From what I understand he has an outstanding reputation with the Powerstroke crowd and good common sense.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 21, 2010)

Chips/programmers come after exhaust, intake and gauges. 

I have a 1996 7.3 (slightly different than your engine) and I just put in a downpipe and have an AFE intake to install this weekend. The downpipe helped with spool and probably lowered my EGT's a little. I'm hoping for some more mild performance increase with the intake.

The power programmers and chips are the best when custom tuned to your specifications. However, any time you add more power, it will result in more heat, plus wear and tear on the drivetrain. I would be careful with a chip and a stock transmission, as it doesn't take too much extra power to start straining it when pulling.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 21, 2010)

Another couple of good sites for Powerstrokes:

www.ford-trucks.com

www.dieselstop.com



clinchscavalry said:


> Thanks for the link and the other replies. I never thought of just googling powerstroke.


----------



## Bryan LaPrad (Oct 21, 2010)

jody tipton from dp-tuner is a great guy with a great product. i run his f5 chip with 5 different power settings and i love it. i have had experience with his chip, the edge evolution programmer, and tony wildmans chip. out of the three i have experience with the dp tuner is my favorite. i feel more power than the other two, the shifting is WAY better than the edge, i like the ease of changing power programs on the fly, its not smokey and i just like the way my truck drives with it better. but as mentioned before...first thing to do is an exhaust and intake. if thats not enough maybe talk to jody and discuss what youre trying to accomplish.


----------



## sawkiller (Oct 21, 2010)

You will not be sorry with DP tuner! Gauranteed better than anything for everyones needs! They custom make your chip for what you want or need and answer questions very well!

As for addind power most of the chips have a recomended power setting for what you intend to pull. This is very important that you follow these directions that will be presented with whatever you get. In general the more you want to pull the lower the power setting you are allowed to use. This due in part to EGT and other component failure!


----------

